# nice 300zx



## 300zxkidd (Oct 30, 2003)

hi, my friend is giving me his 300zx for free he wants it out he says it needs brakes a tranny job (slipping) its auto..and no cluster lights work....its the nissan 3000 v6 n/a motor...a book i read says theres no difdference between the turbo and the n/a engine besides well the turbo..duh.....but what kind of turbo fits on there and what modifications would be ideal to extract huge amounts of power from the beast....im new to nissan so i gotta start somewhere...also is it a good engine and how much hp the block can take b4 cracking..or worse exploding its a 1986 300zx n/a.....what would be some good things to start out with?help ...thanks


----------



## MaximaZX (Oct 30, 2003)

the VE30DE (T) motor is a strong platform to start with, but there are a few things you need to think about before trying to turbocharge your normally aspirated 300zx. how many miles are on the motor and tranny? what are you planning to do about the tranny problem? some people will tell you to swap out a 5 spd tranny, but the auto could do the job just fine (again, depending on what you want out of your car) you could get the auto tranny rebuilt and beefed up, and it could probably hold all the power you could throw at it (assuming you arent planning to make this a monster. there are other routes than turbo, (i.e. N2O, or even all motor) you could easily make this a great bracket racer (autos are VERY consistant). i would say get the car in tip top shape before dropping too much money into it... good luck, and keep us informed on your progress


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Welcome. Well, I can't tell you what to do but I'm planning on just dropping a VG30DE-TT into it since my motor has over 300,000 miles on it, and wouldn't be worth building up too big. I'd also go with a stick (mine already is) since I'll be using it more for road courses and autocross. (and an occasional mountain twistie run ) How much power are you looking for? I know that you can get a grip of parts for the stock motor/trans, if you want to rebuild. (clutch, flywheel, intake, cat-backs, etc.) Again, welcome and have fun.


----------



## 300zxkidd (Oct 30, 2003)

*hmmm*

i wanna get enough hp to burn all the ricers at my auto school...at least 450.....i need to know what i have to do exactly to get 450...i can dyno it at my school......just need facts cuz im not familiar with this car yet


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Well, I don't think you'll need that much power to tear up the ricer's... they all think they have 250+ hp, then they find out it's only 145 hp. funny to watch their dissapointed faces. I'm not sure of any places in NY that deals with turbo build-ups other than a Subaru shop. I know that XS Engineering here in Huntington Beach can get the VG30's running up over 500 hp. The one thing I'd discourage though, Nitrous. Don't use nitrous except for an additional boost to get you through the lag, or a long gear.
(oh btw, I'd lay low on talking about racing, unless it's strictly on the track... the mod's and other users get real touchy about it)


----------



## 300zxkidd (Oct 30, 2003)

*k*

ty for the replies id like to hear more....about the 500hp plus buildup how much does it cost?.....about the ricers..i know they are all pretty much stock cept for an exhaust and intake which is pretty much pointless unlees ur taking out serious horse...but of course no one makes that power on a honda b16 ..nothing against honda ..just tired of seeing to many and not modified at all...the only place i really respect hondas r on the freeway when around 5k rpm they kick in the vtech.....h22's are alright.....but im still fussing with this car....i hear its a pretty good motor with good top end...i just need strictly performance out of it i have nop where to start and i gotta figure it out...i might get it rebuilt and bored over....i plan to
ADD cams (preferabkle mid range cams"
forged pistons....je...
connecting rods dunno yet but definataly gonna be added when i get the motor rebuilt.
crank maybe...i dunno though have to research...
custom flywheel..yes a flywheel makes a difference...has to do with kinetic energy and the way its constructed..
MAYBE ILL GO AUTOMATIC TRNAS..(i may be weird for saying that but a performance torque convertor with high stall speed willd o wonders and possibly double torque depending on the impeller's fin angles"
tranny gears a definite.dunno numbers yet.
ignitition dunno which is good.
iridium sprak plugs
greddy turbo..but really pricey at this time
HUGE INJECTORS
gonna eliminate..a/c....power steering and all non-essential accessories and seats...
all in all i got alot to do and only about 10 grand so far ill let you guys know what ive done week by week i gotta strip it to paint it this week cuz its BROWN......also need to look at what kind of gears are in the differential..also need website to look for bodykit...well thats aboput it all replies r welcome...by the way the reason i know about all that kinetic energy mambo jambo is cuz im in auto school...so ill know cars inside and out..  thanks all


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Yeah, fly wheels are good... I've found flywheels and clutches for it. decent prices too. I'll try and find the websites for you. It sounds like you're looking for a 1/4 mile runner am I right? If so, You may also want to look into getting a rear strut brace made, since the IRS will absorb alot of the torque. (more shot, less squat) I'll also see how much it would be for the XS turbo kit... I know it'll run at least $1,500 for the motor alone... If that's what you want to do, but can't go car-less for a few weeks, this is how I'd do it. I'd buy the motor from a shop a retailer here in So. Cal. Then I'd ship it to XS to have them do the mods on it there, then have it shipped to NY and installed there. But if you can, Your best bet would be to ship the car to so-cal, buy the motor here, drop it at XS and let them build it in the car. (that's how they normally do it) then you could ship it back.


----------



## 300zxkidd (Oct 30, 2003)

*.*

not a bad idea....thanks for al the advise..i really want to strip the motor down and build it all by myself to get acquainted with the motor....im a gear head.....i gotta do the paint job this week and i gotta start getting price estimates..i wanna know how does the car drive? is it fast...handling i need your opinion on the car even if it takes a whole hour to write try n do so i wanna know how the car is....its not a real good looking car but a body kit and custom things can do the job i like the car but i havent drive it and i wanna know how it feels......i also need to know whats the top speed of it...thanks for everything ill stay here and keep updating as the car project advances


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Well, we have yet to get it topped out. It is a fast car. Burnouts when ever you want them, and the launch is decent other than the IRS thing. Drives a little rigid, but that's to expect when you buy a sports car. I actually like the way it looks. I'm into the old 80's sports cars like the 2G RX-7 and the old Vettes. It is a faily big car, when you're inside it... it's a little tall. The stock seats are decently bolstered, and keep you where you need to be. I can understand wanting to build it yourself. I love the sound of it... Nice and throaty. There is a decent amount of torque twist. It is a very fun car to drive. (er.. uh, I mean... I don't drive it because I'm not allowed. *looks around suspiciously*  ) I don't know if it is the same way for an AT, but on mine alot of heat gets in through the shift boot, but some heat reflector should take care of it. Overall... a very fun car to drive, supposedly, even better if you'll get the chance to take it to a track for some spirited driving.


----------



## 300zxkidd (Oct 30, 2003)

kool..cant wait to drive it.....i like the car now  ....but not to crazy aout the color...might paint it black....still deciding on what color to paint it.its brown....interior also brown but i can fix this... a spray paint can and a steady hand can do it....my color scheeme might be blac and red or black and silver for the interior but i think black and red for the interior would be good.about the shifter i wont mind the heat since itll be auto....but im still deciding about the tranny ...a manual trans delivers more power...but i dunno about manual trans yet cuz i havent get to that class in school


----------



## DJ_Dedrick (Oct 31, 2003)

Check out z31.com too, it's all about the Z31, performance, chat, boards, walkthoughs, etc. The guys there can be kinda harsh about noobs asking dumb questions though, so do a bit of research on your own car first. I love my 89, it's fast, but shooting for 500hp out of the stock block is expensive, but possible. Remember, the Z31 weighs about 500 or so pounds less than the Z32, so at about 250hp you're about an even match, but the Z31 looks cooler. The rods and crank are bullet proof, but if you're going high HP then you'll definatly need some forged pistons. That's all for now, I'll be back later.


----------

